# Wood and resin turtles - CNC heaven



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Well, if you want to make more than a few looks like the CNC guys will have a field day. I've already figured out how to speed up the process, but still avoid CNC routing.
https://www.instructables.com/id/Wood-Resin-Turtles/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email
Looks like they would be nifty coasters, kid toys, game pieces, ninja stars, and who knows what all.


----------

